# Look who I found in a hole



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know where he came from but he is cool and is welcome here


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like a spider... spider crab...nifty :dolphin:


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool, watch him carefully though..


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Now he comes out to visit


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

what if its a baby atlantic king crab and turns out to be yummy?

Nice freebie, the reef gods are blessing you and forgiving you for last weeks rookie mistake.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol usually when people find crabs in their holes its bad thing


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

mk4gti said:


> Lol usually when people find crabs in their holes its bad thing


best post ever.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> what if its a baby atlantic king crab and turns out to be yummy?


Then he's dinner.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Paul B said:


> Now he comes out to visit


what is the coral in that shot? I have litteraly over 100 of those things. Someone told me it was called cabbage coral? Is it worth anything? I got 4 good size rocks COVERED in it for free...dunno what the heck it is.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

I also have a bunch of it and never paid any attention to the thing. I just call it a leather coral and let it go at that.
I could look it up but I am so bad with names that I would just forget the name in 5 minutes.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

mk4gti said:


> Lol usually when people find crabs in their holes its bad thing


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA awesome first post to read of the day, thanks LOL


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

It was sooo easy lol


----------

